# Beretta 92 .22LR Practice Kit



## cwbuff (Jan 31, 2012)

This is my first post on this forum. After searching for years, I finally was able to purchase the Beretta 92 .22LR Practice Kit from the Beretta web site. They were sold out in a couple of hours. Inside the case is a round blue cup with the Beretta logo on the bottom. I don't have a clue what it is for. I'm guessing that it is to keep the plastic case from being crushed during shipping. Does anyone know what it is for?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the blue cup is to avoid being crushed.

It's an ongoing joke over at the Beretta Forum website - it's either a Beretta jello mold or a Beretta shot glass - hahaha...

I have a ton of them. I let my son use one as a mold for his "Moon Sand" - which is basically a special sand he can play with and mold.


----------



## cwbuff (Jan 31, 2012)

I like the idea of the shot glass. It would make a very strong drink.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Paperclips.......


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

M&m's...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Technopolymer Ashtray


----------



## capgun (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought it was for holding loose ammo for reloading. But then I threw it out on the range and shot hell out of it. Skips pretty good.


----------



## DesertScorpion (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes u r right ..that's what it is 4...


----------



## todd44044 (Mar 23, 2012)

LOL. All great ideas! The blue cup is a parts cup. Just something else Beretta thought of that others didnt =)


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

*Beretta Conversion Kit?*

I am wondering how good the non-beretta kits are. I found one by ciener listed for just less than two hundred and the one from Beretta is three and a half. I am new to all this, Beretta 92fs and this forum included, and I know I can only get better by shooting more. Like to use the Beretta as much as possible but with 9mm ammo even as cheap as it is, 22lr would be cheaper. Don't want to waste any money and I'd like to let my daughters learn how to shoot a good gun as well.

Any reviews or comparisons between these two or are there more and better ones? I never knew THIS kit existed. I thought I was going to have to buy another pistol to shoot 22's from.


----------



## cwbuff (Jan 31, 2012)

Younguy said:


> I am wondering how good the non-beretta kits are. I found one by ciener listed for just less than two hundred and the one from Beretta is three and a half. I am new to all this, Beretta 92fs and this forum included, and I know I can only get better by shooting more. Like to use the Beretta as much as possible but with 9mm ammo even as cheap as it is, 22lr would be cheaper. Don't want to waste any money and I'd like to let my daughters learn how to shoot a good gun as well.
> 
> Any reviews or comparisons between these two or are there more and better ones? I never knew THIS kit existed. I thought I was going to have to buy another pistol to shoot 22's from.


A friend of mine bought one. He says it works fine, but the company is a pain to deal with. I have been using the Beretta and it works great. It says open after the mag is empty. I'm not sure if the Ciener does that


----------

